# egg sharing & past chlamydia infection



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Hello

I recently had both fallopian tubes removed due to them being filled with fluid.  6 years ago I was told i had PID caused by chlamydia, which i was treated for.
My only way of having a baby now is through IVF.  The cost is a major factor and i have been looking into egg sharing.  I have read that clinics screen blood for chlamydia antibodies.  I know the antibodies show up if you had a past infection, so does this mean I would  not be suitable for egg sharing schemes?  Please help!!!


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

hi hunni just to put your mind at rest i too have had chlaydia hunni and didnt know this was the case until i had my bloods done foe e/s and i have just done my 5th ivf/es and got my bfp so no it doesnt stop you hunni but they might put you on a course of antibiotics for a week to be sure if you were not treated at the time which i am sure you were.hope this helps hunni.lol.lisa.xxx


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

HI Lisa, Your a gem.Im feeling positive again! Some clinics are very strict on allowing e/s(especially with history of STD's). Which clinic did you use? I live in Wiltshire-do you know of any nearby me? Thanks so much for your quick reply. lol xx ;


----------



## sweet kitty (May 15, 2005)

ive had clamidia too babe  and ive egg shared .. dont worry .. things will be fine .. im at  nurture clinic nottingham x


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks so much..feeling much better.May i ask what the Igm test is?  So happy things are going well for u & I hope they continue to do so.  x


----------



## polly. 1 (Jan 9, 2007)

hi polly 1 here i had clamidya when i was 16 but they haven't said i cant have tx have you been treated yet let me no how you get on i go for bloods in march


----------



## polly. 1 (Jan 9, 2007)

hi ther got my result of fsh today 6 is tha normal anyone polly


----------



## starfaith (Dec 29, 2006)

Hello Alexia Iam being treated at Salisbury Hospital. I have my chlamydia test next wed I too have had that at the age of 17. I had it treated straight away so I'm fingers crossed all will be okay. I had smears previous & nothing has shown up.


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya girls 

I think this is an old post from last year (in the summer)

Just wanted to post to polly to say

FSH of 6 is fantastic!!


Emxx


----------



## polly. 1 (Jan 9, 2007)

thanks hefalump   just waiting for bloods now in march any one no how long after bloods you are matched x x x x x


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Polly, 

I was matched straight away as they had someone waiting. 

Hopefully it will be the same for you! 

Carrie


----------

